# Should I switch back to the Nexus? (Razr Maxx)



## allenb (Dec 16, 2011)

What's up guys,

So let me begin with a little background - I picked up a GN on the day it was first released. Absolutely loved the phone. Unfortunately, the data kept dropping. I would randomly lose all data connection, then it would suddenly come back. I couldn't deal with it so I ended up switching phones to the Razr Maxx.

I love the Maxx simply because of it's awesome battery life, build quality, and lack of data drops. Unfortunately, it does have a locked bootloader, and despite the talented developers who work on roms for my device, it simply doesn't live up to the community here.

I've recently begun playing with the idea of trade with someone for a nexus. I have a couple questions first that I hope you guys could answer for me. I would greatly appreciate objectivity here! Thanks 

1. Are there still data problems/drops ? It was an issue for many back in the beginning - have these been fixed?
2. Has battery life been enhanced on roms/kernels so that I could push over a day with moderate usage? I can't go back to having to put my phone back on the charger before the day is up.

Thanks in advance guys. Mods, if this is the wrong section, I apologize.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

1. Some people report these being device specific, some people report these not happening at all (my boat), some people swear the phone is just terrible. It's all subjective. Nobody can really answer this question. Are the radio updates supposed to help? Yes. I notice data transfers (3G->4G etc) are smoother.
2. No. Not without an extended battery. I hardly make it through a day with very minimal apps, no syncing, and light usage. If I use my phone for about 2 hours screen on time, it is dead by the time I'm getting in bed. I don't think this will really happen without a) not touching your phone or







getting an extended battery.

But there is also the whole idea of it being a Nexus. I personally think it is the best phone you can buy, potentially only bested by the Dev GS III. I would trade my Maxx (which I don't have) for a Nexus all day long.









My 2 cents anyways, hope this helps.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll answer your questions with nothing more than my own personal experience.

1.) I personally never experienced data drops except when I was in areas of low reception.

2.) Battery life has been killer on jellybean so far. Its been good to a point where its HIGHLY noticeable for me.

While no doubt the RAZR is a great phone, the GNex to me is THE phone to have. Also, take a look at the dev community backing it. The real question you should be asking yourself is why you haven't switched back sooner.


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Live near Washington dc? While I love the development of the nexus, I'd rather have battery life. I hit a full day of usage with 2 hrs of screen on usage with 4g lte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

n0waybak said:


> Live near Washington dc? While I love the development of the nexus, I'd rather have battery life. I hit a full day of usage with 2 hrs of screen on usage with 4g lte
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not to be rude but that's usually what I end up with at the end of the day.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Want better better life? Buy more batteries. Obviously I'm not talking about the Maxx here, but that wouldn't last me a day either.


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Not to be rude but that's usually what I end up with at the end of the day.


Hahaha, I wasnt saying it was bad. I just would rather be able to go more than a day on a charge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes.

You asked in the Nexus forums, what did you think the response would be. I haven't had any data drops or battery life problems. Hell, now that I have an extended battery I can go 2 days on a charge.


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

The CDMA version of the Gnex has terrible battery life. The extended battery only provides a little more juice but its minimal. I literally just switched to a MAXX, and it really is nice having a phone in which i dont have to worry about the goddamn battery. At this point I dont really care about JB or custom ROMS/kernels... I just want a phone that can last more than half a day without charging.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If you just want a phone that makes it through the day, stay with the Maxx. If you want a lean, slick, customizable device that is the gnex on jb, go back.


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

Of course, the Moto radios are virtually unparalleled, IMO. The GNex radio and data connection isn't spectacular. But, I rarely have significant problems with data dropping out. It does happen, but not too often.

As for the batt life, I have the extended batt, and I get an average of about 14 hours. Fairly heavy use, and I'll have to charge during the day while I'm at my desk. I wish batt life was better, but overall I'm satisfied.

Despite not being overly impressed with these 2 particular aspects, I wouldn't trade my GNex for anything!! Of course, these things are all personal and subjective, but I think the GNex is in a class by itself. I just flashed my first JB from, and it's spectacular!!! Does the RAZR have ICS yet? When will it get JB - 2013?? Being open and on the front line of new OS versions is something I couldn't give up. Ymmv...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the Samsung extended battery which is only 2100mAh and I get 15 hours or so of battery but that's with 4 hours of screen on time. If I had used a little less, could have been over a day easy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allenb (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I do have ICS on my phone for those who were wondering, but I just recently got a stable build. The thirst for JB is what is driving me at this point...


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Look its plain and simple you know what you have and what you had. Its up to you not every phone is the same as far as data drops like some I haven't experienced data drops and for me the battery life doesn't bother me I get 8-9 hrs 2 - 2/12 hrs screen on all 4g. You want to use your phone forever on one charge stay, you want the greatest dev community you already know. You gta take the good with the bad. There is no perfect phone as you can see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

The whole data drop issue with the GNEX is very device specific. It took me 3 replacement nexus until i finally got with that did not constantly completely drop signals. What you should have done was get a new/replacement nexus until you got a keeper. Luckily I was able to use Verizon to finally get a good one, unfortunately, you dont know what you are getting when you trade with someone. Try looking at his battery stats to see if you see radio problems (red bars for mobile network signal)


----------



## Dork6243 (Jul 16, 2011)

Kurbeross said:


> The CDMA version of the Gnex has terrible battery life. The extended battery only provides a little more juice but its minimal. I literally just switched to a MAXX, and it really is nice having a phone in which i dont have to worry about the goddamn battery. At this point I dont really care about JB or custom ROMS/kernels... I just want a phone that can last more than half a day without charging.


I find your comment very biased and disingenuous being that you no longer have a Nexus yet are still tracking the development progress.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dork6243 said:


> I find your comment very biased and disingenuous being that you no longer have a Nexus yet are still tracking the development progress.


Secretly jealous


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

1. Never had any data drops with mine.

2. I have 4 batteries lol. I never burn through my second one, but they're there if I need them. The oem extended battery really isn't noticeably better than stock, but it is an extra battery. With a spare battery charger + at least one spare battery, there's no worries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

vanhoud said:


> The whole data drop issue with the GNEX is very device specific. It took me 3 replacement nexus until i finally got with that did not constantly completely drop signals. What you should have done was get a new/replacement nexus until you got a keeper. Luckily I was able to use Verizon to finally get a good one, unfortunately, you dont know what you are getting when you trade with someone. Try looking at his battery stats to see if you see radio problems (red bars for mobile network signal)


Same boat for me. Took me 3 Gnexs before I got one with a working radio. Now the radio is flawless.

As for battery 2-3hr screen on time is usually my max on 4g. On WiFi I have hit 4 hrs. But at the end of the day I always end up charging no matter what. That's why I carry an extra battery on me anyways.

Durability will never live up to the Maxx though. Out of my 3 trade in Gnexs they all had scratches on the screen before they went back (some very deep). Now my currently one also has a deep one (decided to go a day without a screen protector). Now granted I work in a place with a lot of steel and aluminum dust and shards, but my DX lasted 2 years of abuse here with no scratches. Just something to mental note.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yes.
> 
> You asked in the Nexus forums, what did you think the response would be. I haven't had any data drops or battery life problems. Hell, now that I have an extended battery I can go 2 days on a charge.


Sorry to quickly go off topic but what battery are you using?


----------



## reissgrant (Jul 8, 2012)

I have not had a problem with data dropping at all. I live in Orlando though, which always has great VZW signal. Battery life is good, but not Maxx of course. There are extended batteries available, or extra batteries, but I'm never too far away from a charger so it has not been an issue for me, on the stock or custom Jelly ROM.

ALSO: JELLY BEAN, BRO!


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

dracon6ai said:


> Same boat for me. Took me 3 Gnexs before I got one with a working radio. Now the radio is flawless.
> 
> As for battery 2-3hr screen on time is usually my max on 4g. On WiFi I have hit 4 hrs. But at the end of the day I always end up charging no matter what. That's why I carry an extra battery on me anyways.
> 
> ...


at the risk of trolling... how the hell do you scratch every screen and not learn from it. seriously... if my screen protector gets a nick or has a bubble... it goes in the trash... maybe im OCD (CDO for those true freaks) but the phone goes only in my left pocket with NOTHING else... (edit: finished reading the whole post and your work location... still... damn  ) 
as for the battery... i happily get about 5+ screen on time with a Seidio battery... the bulk is not that bad.. but it bothers the hell out of iphone users since it is no longer "a boring rectangular device"

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

yarly said:


> I find your comment very biased and disingenuous being that you no longer have a Nexus yet are still tracking the development progress.


Well I dont understand how I can be biased if I still have the Galaxy Nexus... I dont ever use it. I cannot get through a whole day with it. Battery life is probably the most important factor for me in a phone and the CDMA Gnex severely lacks in that department. Flashing ROMS/kernels used to be fun but then grew tiring and dont find it appealing anymore. So I prefer the MAXX.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

OP, you need to decide what is most important to you: A world class radio, going more than a day on a single charge, or a completely open & unlocked device with the largest dev community and access to the latest & greatest before anyone else.

I have never known anyone that traded a Motorola for something else expecting a better radio, so if that is a priority then stick with the Razr. I had some dropouts right after I got my GNex, but the latest radio has been solid.

I don't understand why people are put off with the notion of swapping batteries. It takes less than 2 minutes to power down, pop the cover, exchange batteries and reboot. If someone is so busy that they can't spare 2 minutes to swap a battery, then they probably need a vacation. Maybe its all about bragging rights, being able to say they can go 3-4 days without touching a charger. Whatever floats your boat. I bought a spare battery the same week I bought my GNex, and I don't obsess over the battery icon. I keep a car charger in my car but I don't take a wall adapter everywhere. When my battery is less than 40-50%, I bring my spare. If I get low at work, I get the usb cable from my car and plug into a computer.

If you are a crackflasher, then you shouldn't even consider anything but a Nexus device. No other device will have the same level of dev support as the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you asked this question in your Maxx forum?

I would make the switch. Surprise.

from the Gnex derp!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

He'll get laughed at if he asks this in the Maxx forum because the only thing they'll look at, is the "bad" radio of the Nexus.
OP needs to decide really between just one thing. Massive development vs Little development, all depends on his modding tendencies.


----------

